# How do you write a resume for the horse industry?



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this may seem to be a dumb question, are you required to submit a resume?
Most horse related jobs I have had started with a phone call then onto a personal interview and hopping on a horse so they could watch me ride.


----------



## NovemberMist (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah, that's similar to how I've gotten horse jobs in the past too, though all of my past horse related jobs have been cleaning stalls. but the ad specifically says "no phone calls, email your resume" so I'm stumped. :/


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What does a trail guide do?

Think along those lines...
You can tack and untack ,
You can assist guests onto their horses and give a short tutorial on riding instruction.
You can ride a horse and lead one at the same time.
Get a first aid card, that is a biggy, then say you have one.
You can think on your feet or on a horse
You work well with the public
You are motivated and can work alone or with others
you are reliable and have transportation


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I agree with Taffy and write a nice cover letter to go with it. Tell about yourself and maybe things that were not covered in your resume that you would like them to know about you and your experience that might make you stick out or be advantageous to the position.


----------



## NovemberMist (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, I sent something in. Keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------

